# Joining the Marines



## WendysBaconator (Sep 18, 2011)

Im debating on joining the Marines.

My question is how will i look coming out of boot camp? Should i expect a huge amount of muscle loss?

When i cut down last april i was 5'6 172lbs. 8% bodyfat.


Regardless of the answers, I think im going to enlist. Ive been waiting for a call from the Fire Department for awhile now & looks like its not going to happen so ive decided to do something for my country. Just interested in knowing what to prepare for.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

first off let me start by saying thank and good luck and im also interested in this. marines and army are on my list but im not sure what one i would rather do. marines would be instand gratification but army would be better long term imo. Im very interested to hear from people on this subject as well =) my buddy just left for basic aboiut 2 weeks a ago he was pretty big. im wondering what hes gonna look like when he comes back


----------



## M4A3 (Sep 18, 2011)

Go Army or Air Force if you are interested in the military as a career.

Marines are a much smaller force, and most enlisted recruits will not be promoted at the pace you will be in the Army... especially in Infantry. Marines run a young force and on the cheap. They like to get fresh bodies, 4 and out, so they save on personnel costs. They run you hard and put you away broken. LOL.

Also, if you're considering the mil., pick a job that will transition to the civilian world with some skills so you can get a decent job when you get out.

Anything that involves a TS clearance will be golden when you get out. That clearance is worth a lot of money in the civie world.

Intel, EOD, Comms/Signals Intel will all get you a good civie gig when you get out.

MPs, infantry, and engineers, get ready to join the unemployment line. Maybe you'll be able to become a cop. LOL.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> first off let me start by saying thank and good luck and im also interested in this. marines and army are on my list but im not sure what one i would rather do. marines would be instand gratification but army would be better long term imo. Im very interested to hear from people on this subject as well =) my buddy just left for basic aboiut 2 weeks a ago he was pretty big. im wondering what hes gonna look like when he comes back


 
Keep me updated on him man.  I hate to lose my muscle gain but in the end itll be worth it.  Its not like i cant gain back what i lost after boot camp.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> Keep me updated on him man. I hate to lose my muscle gain but in the end itll be worth it. Its not like i cant gain back what i lost after boot camp.


 deffinatly will. ya thats exactly what he said. he said ill just go harder after boot camp and get it all back lol. im a little more screwed im trying to get deep into it and do rangers and hopefully one day special forces so thats gonna hinder my gains. =( im sure when exactly my friend left but he still have some time before he comes back. i deffinatly think the mucle loss is worth the reward


----------



## WendysBaconator (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> deffinatly will. ya thats exactly what he said. he said ill just go harder after boot camp and get it all back lol. im a little more screwed im trying to get deep into it and do rangers and hopefully one day special forces so thats gonna hinder my gains. =( im sure when exactly my friend left but he still have some time before he comes back. i deffinatly think the mucle loss is worth the reward


 
Im planning on doing the reserves.  Cant seem to get a straight answer from these recruiters though.  All of them give me different answers about my active duty time and inactive.


----------



## M4A3 (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> deffinatly will. ya thats exactly what he said. he said ill just go harder after boot camp and get it all back lol. im a little more screwed im trying to get deep into it and do rangers and hopefully one day special forces so thats gonna hinder my gains. =( im sure when exactly my friend left but he still have some time before he comes back. i deffinatly think the mucle loss is worth the reward



I hope you know what the wash out rates are for option 40 and 18X contracts. RASP and SFAS are no fucking joke, and most people off the street wash and end up in the 82nd. Hell, most people wash while in RASP hold waiting to go to RASP. And for 18X's, the wash rate is even worse.

Most people go in and do a hitch in infantry before trying out for SF. Even then, the passage rate isn't good (this is even after they dropped the standards because of the wars we are fighting and personnel needs.) 

Good luck.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> Im planning on doing the reserves. Cant seem to get a straight answer from these recruiters though. All of them give me different answers about my active duty time and inactive.


 ya thats the shittiest part about those mother fuckers! luckily for me a know more about military then the average joe and most of my family and friends are active reserve or retired so i wouldnt sign shit without a couple buddies looking over it. My friend i was telling you about was promised MP and didnt figure out till he went to MEPS that he couldnt do it luckily for him he got another job he was interested in. Im also thinking about reserves for many differnt reasons and thats where my problem lies. Army reserves doesnt offer what i want but national guard does. Also marines is another awesome choice. but i feel i would be stuck in my MOS and their where as the army i would be able to go rangers then special forces both are lifetime dreams of mine. Marine recon looks amazing but in reality i dont think i have a shot lol. What are you interested in doing?


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I hope you know what the wash out rates are for option 40 and 18X contracts. RASP and SFAS are no fucking joke, and most people off the street wash and end up in the 82nd. Hell, most people wash while in RASP hold waiting to go to RASP. And for 18X's, the wash rate is even worse.
> 
> Most people go in and do a hitch in infantry before trying out for SF. Even then, the passage rate isn't good (this is even after they dropped the standards because of the wars we are fighting and personnel needs.)
> 
> Good luck.


 Im going to give it 5000% i want to go in as infantry and then work my way up the ladder through ranger and hopefully into SF. I wont beatmyself up to hard if i dont make SF but im craving rangers. I was raised by law enforcement and military memebers im well aware the chances of actually succefully completing these are.


----------



## M4A3 (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Im going to give it 5000% i want to go in as infantry and then work my way up the ladder through ranger and hopefully into SF. I wont beatmyself up to hard if i dont make SF but im craving rangers. I was raised by law enforcement and military memebers im well aware the chances of actually succefully completing these are.



Then I'll give you a piece of advice. The best way to get into Rangers, is to do it right out of the gate, with a guaranteed shot at it in your contract.

Get an 11X Option 40 contract (guaranteed option to to go to RASP). If it's not in your contract to go, odds are you never will. RASP slots are super hard to come by once you're in. I mean ridiculously hard. If you want Ranger, get it guaranteed in your contract. Do not sign at MEPS unless it says Option 40.

If they want you bad enough, they'll get you an Option 40. You might have to DEP, but you'll get it eventually.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Then I'll give you a piece of advice. The best way to get into Rangers, is to do it right out of the gate, with a guaranteed shot at it in your contract.
> 
> Get an 11X Option 40 contract (guaranteed option to to go to RASP). If it's not in your contract to go, odds are you never will. RASP slots are super hard to come by once you're in. I mean ridiculously hard. If you want Ranger, get it guaranteed in your contract. Do not sign at MEPS unless it says Option 40.
> 
> If they want you bad enough, they'll get you an Option 40. You might have to DEP, but you'll get it eventually.


 Thank you for the advice i will do this. Im a petient enough person so i can hold off until i can get this. I was told they are no longer running option 40 by a recruiter but then i talked to another one who said they are do you have any idea if they actually did stop these or no? what do u mean by DEP?


----------



## WendysBaconator (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> ya thats the shittiest part about those mother fuckers! luckily for me a know more about military then the average joe and most of my family and friends are active reserve or retired so i wouldnt sign shit without a couple buddies looking over it. My friend i was telling you about was promised MP and didnt figure out till he went to MEPS that he couldnt do it luckily for him he got another job he was interested in. Im also thinking about reserves for many differnt reasons and thats where my problem lies. Army reserves doesnt offer what i want but national guard does. Also marines is another awesome choice. but i feel i would be stuck in my MOS and their where as the army i would be able to go rangers then special forces both are lifetime dreams of mine. Marine recon looks amazing but in reality i dont think i have a shot lol. What are you interested in doing?


 
Im probably going to end up doing infantry lol . I went back to school to finish a degree off i started when i was younger.  I already have the qualified credits for city jobs but something smacked me across the face about joining the Marine reserves.


----------



## M4A3 (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Thank you for the advice i will do this. Im a petient enough person so i can hold off until i can get this. I was told they are no longer running option 40 by a recruiter but then i talked to another one who said they are do you have any idea if they actually did stop these or no? what do u mean by DEP?



DEP = Delayed entry program

Basically, enlist, you have to wait to go to boot until your slot becomes available.

I haven't checked into it in a while. Lots of Option 40 contracts were being handed out around 2007 to stand up a a support battalion for the Rangers. Of course, most of those slots weren't infantry. You could be an Option 40 Cook, Option 40 armor, etc. if you wanted. LOL.

Now that most of those slots are filled, and now that the economy sucks and less people are getting out, slots are much harder to come by. You just have to be persistent if it's what you really want.

I know a guy that got one about 6-8 months ago, but his recruiter must have been a God; because another friend's recruiter kept telling him none were available. Obviously, one recruiter was wrong.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> DEP = Delayed entry program
> 
> Basically, enlist, you have to wait to go to boot until your slot becomes available.
> 
> ...


 great thanks for the info. the recruiters by me for army are a bunch of cock sucks i went in their to ask questions and they handed me a huge packet of shit and told me to start filling it out and singing it i laughed and walked out. The guys in new york and germany where much better. Ill give my stepfather a call and see whats up hes currently stationed in K-town. thanks for all ur help!


----------



## squigader (Sep 18, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Go Army or Air Force if you are interested in the military as a career.
> 
> Marines are a much smaller force, and most enlisted recruits will not be promoted at the pace you will be in the Army... especially in Infantry. Marines run a young force and on the cheap. They like to get fresh bodies, 4 and out, so they save on personnel costs. They run you hard and put you away broken. LOL.
> 
> ...



Listen to this man.



M4A3 said:


> Then I'll give you a piece of advice. The best way to get into Rangers, is to do it right out of the gate, with a guaranteed shot at it in your contract.
> 
> Get an 11X Option 40 contract (guaranteed option to to go to RASP). If it's not in your contract to go, odds are you never will. RASP slots are super hard to come by once you're in. I mean ridiculously hard. If you want Ranger, get it guaranteed in your contract. Do not sign at MEPS unless it says Option 40.
> 
> If they want you bad enough, they'll get you an Option 40. You might have to DEP, but you'll get it eventually.



Active service member I assume?


----------



## M4A3 (Sep 18, 2011)

squigader said:


> Listen to this man.
> 
> 
> 
> Active service member I assume?



Not at this time.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Go Army or Air Force if you are interested in the military as a career.
> 
> Marines are a much smaller force, and most enlisted recruits will not be promoted at the pace you will be in the Army... especially in Infantry. Marines run a young force and on the cheap. They like to get fresh bodies, 4 and out, so they save on personnel costs. They run you hard and put you away broken. LOL.
> 
> ...


i just now saw this post. im not interested in air force or navy. army is number 1 and 2 and marines r 3 on my choices. im considering national gaurd if i decide to go reserves. im not worried much about un employment and i wouldnt mind being a cop money is decent benafits are great and the job isnt boring. well seee what happens but the degrees im working for plus military experiance and a clearance i wont need to worry about unemployment


----------



## M4A3 (Sep 18, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> i just now saw this post. im not interested in air force or navy. army is number 1 and 2 and marines r 3 on my choices. im considering national gaurd if i decide to go reserves. *im not worried much about un employment* and i wouldnt mind being a cop money is decent benafits are great and the job isnt boring. well seee what happens but the degrees im working for plus military experiance and a clearance* i wont need to worry about unemployment*



You say that now, young _Padawan, _but life has a way of giving you a rude awaking_. Plenty of cops and city workers are being laid off right now around the country. No money and no jobs to be had. I wish you good luck._


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> You say that now, young _Padawan, _but life has a way of giving you a rude awaking_. Plenty of cops and city workers are being laid off right now around the country. No money and no jobs to be had. I wish you good luck._


 very true. im not persuing a career in law enforcement i was just saying i would be content with one. i have many options. =) life is what you make it. im pushing myself to be the best in work in school and soon the military. I have many connections and many people to get me in the door in the right area. Ive earned my respect and strive to do better eveyday im currently in school working on a double major and have no criminal record. not even a ticket. ill be ok =)


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 18, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> You say that now, young _Padawan, _but life has a way of giving you a rude awaking_. Plenty of cops and city workers are being laid off right now around the country. No money and no jobs to be had. I wish you good luck._



Gotta love it when folks ask for advice then act like they didn't really need it.  Granted, his initial question was about muscle mass...that's the least of your worries....what bf% you'll be?  Priorities....


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Gotta love it when folks ask for advice then act like they didn't really need it.  Granted, his initial question was about muscle mass...that's the least of your worries....what bf% you'll be?  Priorities....


what? i learned so much from this guy and ive done everything he told me to do?? i dont get it.. im talking about AFTER and umeployment due do going infantry. thats what i wasnt worried about calm down skippy


----------



## skinnyd (Sep 20, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> Im debating on joining the Marines.
> 
> My question is how will i look coming out of boot camp? Should i expect a huge amount of muscle loss?
> 
> ...



Any of the armed forces are good decide what you want to do.
Alot depends on how well you do on the asvab then pick a mos that your qualified for.
In todays economy its the best gig going.
I would go active and sign up for 6 years and bank the money and have a skill that marketable so you can get a job after.

You will be in shape after basic remember what you put in is what you get out.
Good luck


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 20, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> Any of the armed forces are good decide what you want to do.
> Alot depends on how well you do on the asvab then pick a mos that your qualified for.
> In todays economy its the best gig going.
> I would go active and sign up for 6 years and bank the money and have a skill that marketable so you can get a job after.
> ...


 ^ if your single you can make some serious coin if you save it all... free feed low costs/free housing the whole nine but mosts guys blow all the cash lmao


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 20, 2011)

Depending on how smart you are, you might consider finding an ATC (Air Traffic Control) slot in one of the branches of the military.  Its a great technical field that obviously has potential to make good money out in the real world.


----------



## strongrunbox (Sep 22, 2011)

Wishing you best of luck man!  Start running and start reppin' pull ups.

If your not dead set on being an Army Ranger have you ever thought of Force Recon?


----------

